# Merckx Strada OS



## jeff27 (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh my...  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=7111313418&rd=1

I have no affiliation what so ever with the seller, I just wanna buy it


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

jeff27 said:


> Oh my...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=7111313418&rd=1
> 
> I have no affiliation what so ever with the seller, I just wanna buy it


You and me both. Pretty bike.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

jeff27 said:


> Oh my...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=7111313418&rd=1
> 
> I have no affiliation what so ever with the seller, I just wanna buy it


Those are nice but I preder Merckx bikes to have a painted fork and flat fork crown. Maybe I'm biased.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

i have the same bike (right now nekkid, no kit) in a 57cm. very nice.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*Great frame*

the finish is very nice and the Pearl is perhaps the best I have seen. Sheeeeet - my size too. 

I'll stay out of bidding but have pics of the same frame I had. It's a nice ride, good geometry, tracks well on rough roads and the paint is superb. Slightly modern oversized down and seat tubes, great chrome. A leeeetle heavy, but on the other hand, plenty of beef to ensure it will last a very long time and take many miles in its stride. You can't see it in the pics but the red merckx decals are outlined in gold and the dropouts are stamped eddy merckx as well. loops on the head tube for cable guides. 

one can't help but get lusty about that frame. box fork crown or not, it's a peach.



ciao


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*It is a beautiful frameset.*

I have one that I'm in the proses of building into a retro looking bike with Campy 9 speed downtube shifters and Brooks Pro saddle too. Just need pedals now. I got mine through Competitive cyclists after calling Gita (Merckx distributor) and finding that they had some NOS frames and one in my size. Wish I could give more on ride but I haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Were do you get*

9 speed downtube shifters, or are you going to use friction shifters?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*I picked them up about a year ago.*

Campy didn't make them for very long. They are for use with the old 9 speed parallelogram. I missed a bid on e-bay for a set, it was stated that they were a rare find in the auction. Well, I made a few calls to some shops in England and found them. I picked up three, sold two and have these set up on the merckx. I guess the gear in the Ergo shifters is the same as the one in the DT shifters. You can make an old 8 speed DTS into a 9 speed by changing out that gear. I was told this by Tim at Branford bike. It was cheaper just buying them since I didn't have any parts to work with. You looking to build up a DTS bike with newer components?




the bull said:


> 9 speed downtube shifters, or are you going to use friction shifters?


----------

